# PHOTO PLUS EXPO 2014 NYC "WHO WENT & WHAT DID YOU LEARN"



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Nov 2, 2014)

I WENT TOO THE EXPO WEDNESDAY "SET UP DAY" 
AND WAS ONLY ABLE TOO GO TODAY "A RAINY SATURDAY" BUT MET SOME COOL SHOOTERS
PICKED CANON'S BRAINS ABOUT HOW TOO SHOOT CERTAIN STUFF WITH THE NEW 7D MARK 2 "funny how everywhere i went today in the expo everybody was like how did u get so fast there hard too find & get" i was aggressive went too beach camera warehouse in central nj at Edison NJ and got a kit package with the stm lens lol
but umm i learned that sony,samsung,panasonic and nikon have edges over CANON big time in there cameras and some of there lenses that available and that are coming in the next 6-8 months
canon needs too wake up i cant believe the mirrorless cameras where so cool and fast and small "there trade off are they are not durable 1-2 drops and water damage and they might be done" i know everybody wants 4K video but only a few form what i played got it down packed
SO WHAT DID U LEARN FROM PLAYING WITH CANON AND THE OTHER BRANDS??
what can canon do too even catch up in certain areas


----------

